# Winners From Foiles Migrators Waterfowl



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Results from Foiles Migrators Waterfowl Weekend
Day 1:

12 & Under Duck:
1st Place Cole Foiles
2nd Place Ethan Roach
3rd Place Nathan Bender
4th Place Blake Elmore
5th Place Andrew Boston

13 - 16 Duck:
1st Place Jody Niccum
2nd Place Brady Stoppel
3rd Place Cody Hopps
4th Place Jeremy Finan
5th Place Riley Harbaugh

Illinois State Duck 2-Man:
1st Place Sean Hammock and Greg McCauley
2nd Place Steve Elmore and Greg Greg McCauley
3rd Place Jason Mathony and Joel Dunbar
4th Place Cory Niccum and Nick Brichcek
5th Place Joe Perez and Steve DeMasters

Illinois State Duck-Sanctioned:
1st Place Steve Elmore
2nd Place Tony Reinhardt
3rd Place Chris Atkinson
4th Place Joe Perez
5th Place Greg McCauley

Two Rivers Regional Duck:
1st Place Jeff Stetzenbach
2nd Place Nick Brichacek
3rd Place Joe Perez
4th Place Daniel Duke
5th Place Jody Niccum

Day 2:

Illinois State Junior Goose 12 & Under
1st Place Andrew Boston
2nd Place Michael Ritter
3rd Place Nathan Bender
4th Place Cole Foiles
5th Place Ethan Roach

Illinois State Junior Goose 13 - 16
1st Place Jody Niccum
2nd Place Cody Stoner
3rd Place Jim Weaver
4th Place Malin Hall
5th Place Cody Hopps

Illinois State 2-Man Goose
1st Place Steve DeMaster & Bret Hendricks
2nd Place Rusty Heron & Craig McDonald
3rd Place Sean Hammock & Jody Niccum
4th Place Tony Skobel & Rod Mandrell
5th Place Mike Emmons & Cody Hopps

Illinois State Open Goose:
1st Place Mark Carey
2nd Place Rusty Heron
3rd Place Hunter Grounds
4th Place Craig McDonald
5th Place Troy Bailey

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

What a crock of Bull$hit! Look at what calls the winners were using; Foiles. I heard the Grounds and GK crews were pizzed and called the judges out because they weren't scoring it fair. This contest was held at the Foiles 'compound' and the judges were extremely biased as a result. Hunter Grounds got screwed and everyone, including and especially Jeff Foiles, knew it. :******: :run:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Anas Strepera said:


> What a crock of Bull$hit! Look at what calls the winners were using; Foiles. I heard the Grounds and GK crews were pizzed and called the judges out because they weren't scoring it fair. This contest was held at the Foiles 'compound' and the judges were extremely biased as a result. Hunter Grounds got screwed and everyone, including and especially Jeff Foiles, knew it. :ticked: :run:


I am in Illinois and know a couple of the judges AND had not heard this! I will see what I can find out and report back.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

From what I heard, the overall set-up was good with the vendors and such but the contest was a crock. The GK guys got bent over in the final round of the 2-man losing of course to a pair of Foiles' boys. We'll see what happens this weekend when the contest is up in WI at the Sportsman's Warehouse.
:soapbox:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

:lol: what do you expect from Jeff Foiles...


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Anas Strepera and ndwaterfowler - Just who are these judges that you are calling cheats? Seems someone just might have a dull axe here. :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

NOA,

This is the website such a thing has been posted. Go look at most of Anas' posts. They are either polls or they are putting someone down. I am amazed the guy has not been banned yet. In one of his last posts he calls Sean Mann gay. :roll: I think he is just :stirpot:


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

I love it when people throw out accusations like these based on HERESAY. People form opinions based on what they 'heard', so be it, it doesn't mean they have to go blab it all over the place when they really don't know first hand what they are talking about. Same goes with all the new products that different companies bring out. No matter what comes out, somebodies second cousins wife's sisters little brothers dog heard form the neighbor cats owners doctors teacher in the fifth grade that said produict is junk.....must be gospel.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

NOA, I see your point and it is a good one. I'm not sure how many calling contests you have been in but here's the fact of what happened. Rusty and Craig went into the last round of the 2-man up by 2. When the scores were tallied after the final round, they lost by 3. I'm not saying that this can't happen but it is the first contest that I have seen where the two teams blew two great routines and one made up 5 points to win. Regardless, they are all awesome callers and just about everyone from this contest will be in WI this weekend, sure to be another great one.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

ndwaterfowler said:


> NOA, I see your point and it is a good one. I'm not sure how many calling contests you have been in but here's the fact of what happened. Rusty and Craig went into the last round of the 2-man up by 2. When the scores were tallied after the final round, they lost by 3. I'm not saying that this can't happen but it is the first contest that I have seen where the two teams blew two great routines and one made up 5 points to win. Regardless, they are all awesome callers and just about everyone from this contest will be in WI this weekend, sure to be another great one.


ndwaterfolwer,

Thank you for responding to my PM and here - I do appreciate your input!

What you say about the point spread is absolutely true.

What you might not know - and I heard this from another who worked the contest BUT WAS NOT JUDGING - was that the lead changed hands EACH round, not just at the end.

While not a common occurrence, he could see how it happens when a judge who might know a couple of specific callers due to either their hunting together, listening to each other at other calling contests, or even as friends, will better know that particular caller's routine and capabilities.

Therefore, what we as hunters and callers might think is great, that particular judge would be able to pick up on variations, differences, errors, and the like when we would not be able to.

Does that make sense?

He went on to say that not only would it be extremely difficult to throw or sway a contest, he didn't feel it happened here. And this person is someone I would trust without any hesitation. Now, I am not providing you his name (at his request) but if you talk to him, he said he would say the same thing (I can see someone creating a HIT list :sniper: right now&#8230. And this individual has more years of experience in calling contests than anyone I know - and I know a lot of people who do. You will have to take my word for that, as I provide my name with every forum I participate on, and strive to maintain my credibility by doing so.

Also, from your account and from many others I have talked with or heard from, this event was run extremely well - and that organization should be extremely proud! Once again, I do not believe I have met Jeff Foiles, and can only recall talking with one person who works for him (and I have to say, he never called me back or emailed me - BUT that was he as an individual :-? and not someone representing Foiles), so I have no axe to grind or "action" in this. I simply was interested in the truth and have placed my name beside what I write. I was just surprised to read this in of all places a North Dakota web site and had not heard anything about it at our own Illinois site at the Refuge. I have taken some heat there but feel comfortable in what I have written or commented on.

But knowing first-hand many of the "personalities" involved in calling contests and call makers themselves, I can see where maybe a little ego plays a part, as well as how emotions can run the gamut. And while I will be interested in this weekend's calling contest results, I do not believe it will in anyway be the definitive answer to some individuals concerns, beliefs or accusations.

By the way, I still have not heard a response either from one person I PM'd and am still very interested in their clarifications and first-hand knowledge.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

The winners and what calls they blew are listed at www.CallingDucks.com . RNT, Zink, and some more along with Foiles also won.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

EXCELLENT and detailed information!

Thank you! :beer:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah the grounds crew got screwed over, but they will win the next tournament. Great info though thanks for posting.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Its a pretty cool web site. I thought you guys would like it. :thumb:


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Fellas, Here is my 2 cents on this issue. I was at the contest and had a booth there. The Judges Jeff had where very well knowleged with contest. Jeff ran the show very well and there where a few of us callmakers there to help him out. Its like this guys, it takes alot of time and energy to put on a contest. To have a great one it takes money, alot. Jeff went out of his way to have the contest moved to his shop from where it was in the past, because he wanted to see it continue. When talk like this hits the internet it really hurts the contest and all the hard work that goes into putting one on. In my opinion, I thought that it was very well ran. Now I do not want to sound like I am in favor for Jeff on his call side, because I am not. I get along with Jeff, Tim, and Fred. They are all outstanding guys and have done alot for our sport. I was in the 2 man and thought I blew the best routine ever, but we got cut and thats how the cookie crumbles. Some judges like to here diffrent things, it all depends on what they like to hear. I would like to say that Mark was ontop of the game, over that weekend and he sounded great. I hope that Jeff continues the contest and I hope next year more people will come. So, I guess what I am say, is please dont criticize people who go out of there way to do something for our sport until they have step in there shoes and put a contest on. It is very hard to make everyone happy. Now if I am in the wrong here please let me know and tell me what you think could have made this a better ran contest. If, I am not then please dont post up anymore hurtful messages like this on here. The internet can be a good thing, with all the information out there if used right, but it take one post like this to affect alot of people and when not use right, it can make alot of bad enemies.

Thats just my 2 cents. Take care and keep callin!!!!

Travis


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Right on Travis!! :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, it has been 60 days since Mr. Anus posted his claim about Foiles and I patiently waited for a public clarification or even a private one. I believe I have been courteous while I have strived to obtain this information from him. I have looked into his other posts which seem to have only come in spurts but twice over the last month. And when I would politely request his feedback - nothing was heard. That is until today.

I finally received a PM from Mr. Anus in response to my queries, albeit, a response that seems on the surface pretty sarcastic and he never answered my one and only real question regarding his clarification about any first-hand knowledge regarding his above claims.

That is too bad.

It is too bad that someone hides behind anonymity and makes public accusations about someone who can be hurt by these accusations.

It is too bad that I have wasted my time on trying to follow-up on this possible story only to discover someone who tells me it was the "Tooth Fairy" who told him.

And, Mr. Anus, you are correct, you do not have to talk to me or respond but in a civilized world adults are expected to stand up for their beliefs and their spoken words.

Maybe you have a form of Tourettes (http://www.tourettes-disorder.com/) and should not be held responsible for your public outbursts...we will never know Mr. Anus as you seem to seek refuge behind this pseudonym.

But one thing I am sure of, I am not your "Bro" as you claimed in your PM. You can rest assured of that.

And as you have finally responded in your fashion, I am done with this issue and have to conclude there is no merit to your accusation. I will pass that on to the people who were involved in this contest, so they may rest easier&#8230;and you can continue to reside with your Tooth Fairy friends.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> Maybe you have a form of Tourettes (http://www.tourettes-disorder.com/) and should not be held responsible for your public outbursts...we will never know Mr. Anus as you seem to seek refuge behind this pseudonym.


HAHA LOL!!


----------

